# Microwave sparking inside



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Replace the piece that the sparking is coming from. If you don't do it soon your going to burn up the magnetron. I wouldn't use it until replacement part is installed. Most likely some food got on there but now the finish is gone and it's arcing. They can put on quite a show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd buy a new one.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Per the manual, the thing that is sparking can be unscrewed to let the heating element down for cleaning. Although it arcs during microwaving, I don't think the element is a part of the microwave system, maybe it is for the convection or broil feature.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think that is a $$ based response. 
If you only spend $200-300 on a microwave, it doesnt make a lot of sense to repair them. You can get a replacement cheaper than some of the parts.

Since the replacement for that microwave is about $2,000, the idea of repairing it makes some sense.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Although it arcs during microwaving, I don't think the element is a part of the microwave system,


It's passing current while microwaving, that the arcing.

I'd follow Bayou runners advice and not use that thing again until it is properly repaired. You risk more damage every time you use it.

Otherwise, you may end up having to fork over for a replacement.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Also Miele tech support is very good. Might be worth a phone call to them. They may already be aware of the issue and have a cure. But I think if you look where it's arcing there is going to be some type of finish missing causing the issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I was able to unscrew the bracket. I was hoping to see a torn gasket or some kind of insulation but it is just a bolt and some nuts. The nuts seem to be glued on there.

No way do I want a new one $$! I gave Miele a call but no one there for Labor day.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

The heating element and the bracket are non magnetic. I think the nuts are glued on.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Wife informs me "It has always done that." Does not seem likely to me, how about you all?
Anyway, I went to screw the bolt back in but the fastener on the other side of the ceiling is gone. No threads up there to screw in to! I have probed around up through the hole can't find anything.
Suggestions? Epoxy? a steel molly fastener? I don't think I'm up to opening up the whole thing.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

The heating element is hinged on one side. I ran the unit without the bracket and... no sparking. I think that is better than sparking. Now I need to get the heating element to hang from the ceiling. 

Something plastic would melt. The ceiling of the unit is steel so I think I could use a moly fastener if there is one that will fit through a .2" hole. It will probably bring back the sparking, maybe use a brass bolt? Is there such a thing as non-metallic fireproof string?


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

puttster said:


> Is there such a thing as non-metallic fireproof string?


I decided to tie up the heating element with Kevlar string. Tied one end to a screw and pushed it up into the hole and the other end to the element bracket. So far it has held up to one broiling AND several microwavings with no sparking.


----------

